# Altwässer der Salzach



## Mittelmeernik (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps für die Altwässer der Salzach bei Überackern (Wagner Lacke und Verbindungsarme) geben könnt.
In der Wagner Lacke geht bei mir bis jetzt wenig. Nur Hechte von 30-50cm. Ich weiß aber dass Karpfen sicher besetzt wurden.
ich glaube das Problem haben zurzeit mehrere Angler an der Wagner Lacke.
Und in den Verbindungsarmen finde ich einfach keine gute Stelle. Alle nur 40cm tief und haufenweise Kraut. Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine gute Stelle sagen.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch etwas über den Bestand sagen also ob es da Weißfische oder Barsche gibt.#c
Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort sehr freuen.
Mfg Niklas |wavey:


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Gibt viele Lauben und Rotaugen, auch Barsche sind vorhanden, beim Stippfischen hab i scho a Schleie erwischt. Bei de Verbindungsarme is eher schwierig musst dich hald ziemlich durchs Unterholz kämpfen des lohnt sich dann gibt einige So Trichterförmige Löcher in den Verbindungsarmen da stehen oft schöne Hechte drin hab vor 2 Jahren einen mit 96 gefangen und der schwimmt wieder rum


----------



## Mittelmeernik (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

danke für die antwort.
wie fängst du die Rotaugen?
und kennst du eine gute Stelle in den Verbindungsarmen an die mann leicht kommt? Und natürlich auch was fängt?
Im anderen Beitrag hast ja schon eine Beschrieben.
ein Platz für Schleien wär mir am liebsten
Mfg Niklas


----------



## Alex1860 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Mit der Stippe und Maden direkt am Rand bissl anfüttern und de kemman vo alleine. Also a gute Stelle bei de Verbindungsarme kenn i nur wenns hochwasser is und de is direkt unterm Pumpenhaus in dem Loch drin. Aber andere Stellen wo ma leicht hikimd woas i leider koane. Und wega de Schleien schausd einfach moi and Wagner Lacke wo Luftblasen aufsteigen da hand scho a boa drin  muasd nurno finden und fanga


----------



## Mittelmeernik (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Ok, danke an dem pupmhaus hat einer meiner Begleiter letztens nen Hecht stehen sehen.
Geht da auch was auf Karpfen?
Und warst du schon mal bei der Verbindung von Wagner Lacke und dem Arm hinter der Wagner Lacke?


----------



## Alex1860 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Hinter der Wagner Lacke is fischen verboten (Laichschongebiet) genauso wie de MiniVerbindung vom Pumphaus zur Salzach. Karpfen hob i do scho einige schwimmen gsehn aber no nie wirklich probiert. Hechte hand hoid a boa drin sogar a relativ schöner aber der beißt auf nix glaub der is schomoi gfanga woan


----------



## Mittelmeernik (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Ich moan auf da andren Seiten wen ma um de Lacken geht.
MfG Niklas


----------



## Alex1860 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2919/sodfrucj_jpg.htm
da is a bild


----------



## Mittelmeernik (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Ah ok, danke wusst ich nicht.
Geht bei dir zurzeit was?


----------



## Alex1860 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Hab zurzeit ziemlich den Stress in der Arbeit  aber am Donnerstag werd i wieder moi hischaun dann schreib i da ob wos ganga is


----------



## Mittelmeernik (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Altwässer der Salzach*

Ok, geh vielleicht am wochenende


----------

